# Who's going to be first???



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

First timers! Both them and us as goat owners. Can't wait for crazy kids to be bopping around!!! Guesses on who will kid first? How many? Male or female? They should be due some time after July 21st and hopefully before Aug 10th. First two pictures are Coco and the last two are Stella.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Coco first with buck doe twins and Stella with twin bucks. That's my guess and I will probably be proven wrong.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Stella first with buck/doe twins then coco with a single doe


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Getting really antsy for some action!!! Any old timers have any idea how close we might be? Not really sure how much udder to expect on FF that are Nubian Boer crosses. The first picture is Stella....the second is both of my babies. They are so cute! Third picture is Cocoa. Fourth picture is Stella with a big belly waddle!! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They usually start uddering up about a month prior. But your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> They usually start uddering up about a month prior. But your guess is as good as mine.


That's what I keep reading! They are working on almost two months now with udder growing....:brickwall:

Have this funny suspicion the first one is just gonna suddenly go with no easy warning signs and I'm going to miss it.:mecry:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had a doe have a nice big udder for 10 weeks. I knew when she was bred and so I started to get worried she had bred threw the fence before the buck was put in with her but she kidded on her due date with triplet does. Goats like to keep you guessing at all times. I hope for your sanity it happens soon


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you have another week of waiting - those udders are going to get bigger!

Then they are both going to kid twin does while you are home and don't have any plans and the kiddings will go perfect and smooth and easy and everybody will be happy!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> I think you have another week of waiting - those udders are going to get bigger!
> 
> Then they are both going to kid twin does while you are home and don't have any plans and the kiddings will go perfect and smooth and easy and everybody will be happy!


Says Twinkle Toes the Fairy Godmother!!!:-D

I keep telling myself how much they love me and KNOW I still have one more supply order that hasn't arrived yet, so they need to wait for it! :laugh:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

RPC said:


> I had a doe have a nice big udder for 10 weeks. I knew when she was bred and so I started to get worried she had bred threw the fence before the buck was put in with her but she kidded on her due date with triplet does. Goats like to keep you guessing at all times. I hope for your sanity it happens soon


 My Mother doesn't think I'm very sane....I have goats!

Nice big udders would be fabulous! But you can keep your triplet thoughts to yourself! :lol: Singles and twins sound just right.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Singles is what I always pray for now. I used to think it would be cool to have quads or quints until I had triplets and decided twins was perfect


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Me too! Give me as many as I can get. Until I spent way too much time reading everyone's horror stories on TGS with triplets and quads!!! Now I think I will just try to play it safe.:-D

A set of twins and a single would be perfect. Hopefully 2 does and a buck. Enough to grow the herd bigger and a buck to become a wether friend for a future keeper buck. But most importantly...just want my first babies to be healthy and alive! And the does to be good kidders with no problems the first time. Yeah I'm probably asking way too much and really pushing my very poor luck! :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure everything will work out just fine


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

:leap::baby:opcorn:
Yay!!!! We are getting closer! Got home from my drive to Olympia and found Stella with a rock hard udder and some off color goo stuck to her. Ugh her udder is an ugly thing! :GAAH::laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she goes soon for you


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

:baby::fireworks::kidblue:

:update:
We have a 9lb dapple baby boy! We thought it would be twins....but so far just a single. Big bellies are very deceiving. :laugh:

Hoping the videos will load. Unfortunately one is sideways, but still pretty cool.
Nope videos won't load, but here are some pics.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very handsome little boy! Was daddy a nubian? Glad everything seems to be going well!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks! He is a cutey! Stella is being such a good mommy. Cocoa stood guard all night just outside the stall door. :grin:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks! Pretty happy with him.

Daddy was 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice little buckling you have there.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

*Right on her heels!*

Cocoa had a rough time kidding last night, but we made it. She has a solid white 9 pound single buckling. He does have itty bitty black spots in random places. We had to help her as she wasn't very big. She is really sore and swollen. Hopefully, she recovers well. She decided he as a foreign object and wants nothing to do with him. It has been a long night and day forcing her to let him eat every two hours. She isn't hurting him and just tolerates him being there so thats a start.

He was bright and alert this morning, even wandered outside for a few minutes with us.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she except him soon so you don't have to work so hard with her. Those FF can be a pain but I bet next time she will be a good mother from the start. Sorry you didn't get any does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a cute one. I predict that you will go out and hold her a couple days from now and he won't eat. FF's that have babies pulled tend to need a bit of healing time and then they are good with nursing the kids usually.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

goathiker said:


> He's a cute one. I predict that you will go out and hold her a couple days from now and he won't eat. FF's that have babies pulled tend to need a bit of healing time and then they are good with nursing the kids usually.


:stars:
Caught her twice tonite letting him eat. She still won't clean him. He's got his nasty yellow poops. Had to clean him cause he had it all over his butt and side. She sniffs it and rolls her lip up like a buck then walks away! :lol:

And Jill, Thanks again for all your help! Pretty sure that if I hadn't changed up the feeding we would have had a whole lot of trouble with even bigger kids, and most of all for taking those phone calls and talking us through the bumps! Your so appreciated! So is everyone else here on TGS! I have learned so much the last five months. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A couple years ago my DH and I drove up to look at a pack kid of 3 weeks old. He was there with yellow poop plastered all over his butt. DH was like oh my, what's wrong with him? I'm like, that's normal... He says, I've never seen that, you keep the kids so clean :lol: 
Best left handed compliment ever...

And no problem, I wouldn't do it if I didn't enjoy it. The friends I've made have enriched my life enormously.


----------



## bosspaso (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm starting my 2nd year with goats Last April my Nigerian looked like the first picture of your Stellar utter. Not big at all. She started calling as soon as she seen me at morning feed. About 10 pm she had beautiful Doe/ buck twins. No problem kidding or feeding.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

goathiker said:


> He's a cute one. I predict that you will go out and hold her a couple days from now and he won't eat. FF's that have babies pulled tend to need a bit of healing time and then they are good with nursing the kids usually.


She is a talky licky little REAL momma now.


----------



## BoerMamma (Nov 19, 2012)

My girls' udders were practically dragging on the ground 3 days prior to birthing. I kept thinking todays the day and it was a month later.....lol. They're beautiful, good luck! The babies are sooo much fun.


----------

